# Your First Buck



## Mattuk

Do you remember the first buck or stag you shot?

Here's first fallow buck. I was sat in a seat in a small belt of trees that then opened on to grassland, I saw this pricket come through the thick cover at the bottom and head out on to the grass, so I got down and stalked along the woodland edge to within 50 yards of the pricket who was on its own. I used a tree as a rest and aimed for his chest. At the shot I saw dust fly and the pricket took off running down the hill though 2 lines of fencing, well I was panicking that I'd made a bad shot and started wondering what the hell to do when after 100 yards the pricket just pulled up and dropped to the floor! So I walked down towards the fallen beast and tried to restart my heart! The shot was good through both lungs. Its only a pricket but it was my first fallow buck and boy did it feel good!


----------



## youngdon

No pic's of mine,or any of the elk I've shot. We lost a lot of memories in a box of pictures three years ago. Now everything goes on disc and gets copied. It makes me sick to think about all the pictures of my life and times that were lost.


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry to here that Don, thats really crappy!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah most everything is gone. Now thanks to the computer and digital technology I am redundant with pics.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm copying mine to disk right now! Thats really sad Don, I'd be so angry if I lost my photo's.


----------



## youngdon

Good for you Matt. If any of you guys don't copy to disc you should think about it. Even a computer crash can wipe out your pics.


----------



## Mattuk

To right Don. Once they are gone thats it boys!


----------



## bones44

My first buck was a 6 point taken with a recurve. Double lunged him at 20 yards and he went about 50 yards before collapsing. I'll never forget that one. What a rush !!


----------



## Mattuk

Nice Tom. Is he on a wall somewhere, any photo's?


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> Nice Tom. Is he on a wall somewhere, any photo's?


 No mount, was laid off at the time and had no money. His rack is in a tote with the rest of the others.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh thats a shame, tote whats that Tom?


----------



## bones44

A storage container. We moved into a house half the size of our old one and don't have the room for all of the things we used to display.


----------



## Mattuk

I see, I'd never heard of that before!


----------



## ebbs

Don't have a picture of my first buck. Travesty, I know but growing up in a family of meat shooters, we just never took pics of any of our kills. I probably killed 15 or 20 deer as a youngster before we thought about taking pics with our harvest!

This is my first muzzleloader buck taken in West Michigan (Plainwell area) in the fall of 2007. 110 yard shot from my TC. It was moving so slow I could HEAR the bullet smack his high shoulder! Thought he was a nice 10 point, got up close and said, "OH, NASTY!" One of the biggest bodied deer I ever killed and even more proud, shot him on my 4th and last day of hunting up there at 1:15pm in the afternoon, when no one else was hunting and the landowners told me I wouldn't see anything. He was trolling for does









To date the best tasting deer I've ever eaten.


----------



## ebbs

Second buck I killed with a muzzleloader. One week later back in Missouri had this guy come up on me at about 8:30am all by himself. He was in thick woods and I couldn't see what he had all over them. Some investigation revealed his skin condition to be called cutaneous fibromas. It was a blood disorder manifested in skin tumors, some the size of raquet balls.

Called it in to the MO Dept of Conservation and they replaced my tag for me. And no we didn't eat him. Drug him to the coyote pile and THEY wouldn't touch him!









Here's the hunter trying to pretend to be happy about his kill. Was probably doing this one a favor by taking him out anyway.









A closer look.


----------



## youngdon

That first deer is a nice one ebbs, You are right about the second one YIKES!!


----------



## Mattuk

That first buck is good looking for sure ebbs. I've never come across the blood disorder before I'll have to ask Roberta about it. Do you still have the muzzleloader?


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's, the second one would have to be marinated in salsa!!


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> That first buck is good looking for sure ebbs. I've never come across the blood disorder before I'll have to ask Roberta about it. Do you still have the muzzleloader?


Sold the muzzleloader last summer to upgrade. Then again, it's about the 3rd time I've done it since that first one I had. It was a sad day when we finished the meat off from that Michigan deer. Really was the finest venison I've ever had. He was corn and bean fed all summer


----------



## Mattuk

This talk of venison is making me think about finding a muntjac buck one evening!


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> This talk of venison is making me think about finding a muntjac buck one evening!


Back strap fever!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Nothing in the freezer! A nice 18 month old buck would do!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Still haven't had the chance to take a buck yet. Hoping to get one of these muleys from by the house this year. If I don't get one, I think i'll buy a jackalope mount for the wall.


----------



## youngdon

Is there a caliber minimum in CO Chris?

Looks to me as though you're gonna have some nice ones there.


----------



## Mattuk

Looking good Chris, when will they be in hard antler?


----------



## bones44

Nice bucks Ebbs !! Southern Michigan deer are some of the best for killin n grillin':glutton:....... Hey Chris looks like you might need some help there....


----------



## hassell

What you don't see are the hobbles and salt lick!! HA!!!


----------



## On a call

I have seen that condition before on rabbits...we always called them warbles. No doubt somthing differant.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats a fly strike Brian, warble fly, No?


----------



## youngdon

Yes that's correct Matt a warble is a fly lays eggs under the skin which grow to an age when they exit on their own. They are usually smooth protrusions from what I've seen until they have exited.


----------



## Mattuk

We get the buggers over here, do you get the bot flies too?


----------



## youngdon

I've never heard of them in AZ.


----------



## Mattuk

I think they are more South America.


----------



## On a call

I have heard of bot flies but cannot tell you if they are around here...I doubt it however. Nasty things for sure from what I remember hearing.


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> Looking good Chris, when will they be in hard antler?


Will most likely be early September before they're all out of velvet and ready to buck with the hard stuff. Though I'm sure Catcapper can speak to that better than I can.


----------



## youngdon

Do you have a tag ebbs ?


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> We get the buggers over here, do you get the bot flies too?


 Yes we have them here..Nasty things burrow holes in cats and horses.


----------



## knapper

I don't have many pictures of the animals I have shot. The bears are the ones I have the most of, (lost camera). I have shot abut 10 caribou, most with a hand gun but not many pictures due to needing to get the work done on butchering and hauling to the boat or other transportaion method out to the road or river. I just got back to the house after a 4 day trip to dip for salmon, we got 32, not our limit and I took only pictures of the people dipping and not of our catch.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Do you have a tag ebbs ?


Not yet. Will be doing over the counter this year. Didn't get my app in in time for WYO antelope or for Muley down by Catcap, so I'm hoping for some leftovers for both. Have some over the counters east of here I'll be doing in NOv and Dec.


----------



## youngdon

So I'm guessing that some portion of CO is draw with leftovers going otc and some is OTC from the start ?


----------



## Mattuk

knapper said:


> I don't have many pictures of the animals I have shot. The bears are the ones I have the most of, (lost camera). I have shot abut 10 caribou, most with a hand gun but not many pictures due to needing to get the work done on butchering and hauling to the boat or other transportaion method out to the road or river. I just got back to the house after a 4 day trip to dip for salmon, we got 32, not our limit and I took only pictures of the people dipping and not of our catch.


You should take some photo's knapper if not for us then for your own memories. Sounds like you had a good trip!


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> Not yet. Will be doing over the counter this year. Didn't get my app in in time for WYO antelope or for Muley down by Catcap, so I'm hoping for some leftovers for both. Have some over the counters east of here I'll be doing in NOv and Dec.


If you miss out Eric fancy some fallow and muntjac shooting!?


----------



## bones44

I wish we had the nice variety of big game you guys enjoy. Elk are coming back in the north but drawing a tag is like winning the lottery.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> I wish we had the nice variety of big game you guys enjoy. Elk are coming back in the north but drawing a tag is like winning the lottery.


I've said this in another thread before but between you find 5 or 6 of you that fancy coming over, get a budget and start putting some money in a pot and come over for a few days, I can sort out a days mixed pheasant, partridge, duck etc shooting and some deer stalking, bunny and fox....maybe Scotland would be the best place Red Hind stalking out on the hill or Sika Deer stalking in southern England.


----------



## bones44

That would be a truly one of a kind adventure !!


----------



## Mattuk

Start saving those $$$'s!


----------



## youngdon

That would be a hoot. Geez I wish I'd signed up for the Bigdrowdy1 rewards program.


----------



## Mattuk

I think it really would be Don, a 2 year plan $10's a week or so!


----------



## knapper

youngdon said:


> Yes that's correct Matt a warble is a fly lays eggs under the skin which grow to an age when they exit on their own. They are usually smooth protrusions from what I've seen until they have exited.


 We have them also, they are all over under the skin of the caribou. I tried to tan a hide of one and it was all full of holes were the hatch had been and had to throw it out. Just under the hide and not in the meat.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats how some red deer hides are in scotland.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> I've said this in another thread before but between you find 5 or 6 of you that fancy coming over, get a budget and start putting some money in a pot and come over for a few days, I can sort out a days mixed pheasant, partridge, duck etc shooting and some deer stalking, bunny and fox....maybe Scotland would be the best place Red Hind stalking out on the hill or Sika Deer stalking in southern England.


 I think you should also be saving up $$ for their hunting outfits-- shirts, ties, tweed and Hats!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Camo's just fine! But thanks for the thought Rick!


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Camo's just fine! But thanks for the thought Rick!


 You don't need camo in a high seat!!!


----------



## singlesix

First buck was a cow horn spike i took with a knight muzzle loader. I called it in under the tree with a grunt. I had buck fever so bad i aimed right in the front shoulder ,more forward than back. WEll he took off with a broke leg dangling in the air and i watched him go out of sight. I got off the tree cause i couldnt wait and found him about 75 yrds from the stand. I had been hunting the previous year first time hunting without even seein a buck, iv gotten a little better since then.


----------



## Mattuk

singlesix said:


> First buck was a cow horn spike i took with a knight muzzle loader. I called it in under the tree with a grunt. I had buck fever so bad i aimed right in the front shoulder ,more forward than back. WEll he took off with a broke leg dangling in the air and i watched him go out of sight. I got off the tree cause i couldnt wait and found him about 75 yrds from the stand. I had been hunting the previous year first time hunting without even seein a buck, iv gotten a little better since then.


At least you found him! Got to start somewhere.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> You don't need camo in a high seat!!!


Who said it was highseat hunting!?


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> I think it really would be Don, a 2 year plan $10's a week or so!


Wow...thats all ? Sign me up.


----------



## youngdon

That's only $1040.00 Brian your Brother still got the plane ?? And how are the flying lessons coming along.


----------



## On a call

Well he was grounded...they would not let him use a seeing eye dog to fly with. PETA said it was cruel.

That was when the fight started.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> That's only $1040.00 Brian your Brother still got the plane ?? And how are the flying lessons coming along.


Ok I wasn't thinking there, maybe $30's a week!


----------



## On a call

Still sounds like a plan...that is only 5 dollars a day, less than a smokers pack.


----------



## Mattuk

You'd better find a team to bring Brian!


----------



## On a call

How many ?


----------



## Mattuk

Whoever wanted to come, 5 or 6.


----------



## On a call

How far of a drive from you place is it ?


----------



## Mattuk

We'd have to hire a cottage for scotland or dorest, on your own I can take you out around the farm.


----------



## ReidRH

No Pics of my First deer, Being Primarily a meat hunter trying to feed my family at the time it never crossed my mind till later, It was an ugly screwed up rack 4 point. I was still proud of him. Any Deer is a Trophy! It took me a while to realize this, I wish I would have sooner I would have had many more pics! To Date My Best Year Was 9 Deer, 5 Bucks and 4 does and Yes they were all taken Legally TVM! The Only time I took the Limit in my life. All the meat was Utilized What me and my family didnt eat was Donated to a Poor Family down the road that had 5 boys to raise. The Dad of those boys turned out to be a heck of a Deer hunter after I Brought them the first one, So it goes give a man a deer feed him a few times teach him to Hunt feed him for Life!


----------



## Mattuk

Sounds like good times Richard!


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> No Pics of my First deer, Being Primarily a meat hunter trying to feed my family at the time it never crossed my mind till later, It was an ugly screwed up rack 4 point. I was still proud of him. Any Deer is a Trophy! It took me a while to realize this, I wish I would have sooner I would have had many more pics! To Date My Best Year Was 9 Deer, 5 Bucks and 4 does and Yes they were all taken Legally TVM! The Only time I took the Limit in my life. All the meat was Utilized What me and my family didnt eat was Donated to a Poor Family down the road that had 5 boys to raise. The Dad of those boys turned out to be a heck of a Deer hunter after I Brought them the first one, So it goes give a man a deer feed him a few times teach him to Hunt feed him for Life!


How true Richard, how true.


----------



## On a call

ReidRH said:


> No Pics of my First deer, Being Primarily a meat hunter trying to feed my family at the time it never crossed my mind till later, It was an ugly screwed up rack 4 point. I was still proud of him. Any Deer is a Trophy! It took me a while to realize this, I wish I would have sooner I would have had many more pics! To Date My Best Year Was 9 Deer, 5 Bucks and 4 does and Yes they were all taken Legally TVM! The Only time I took the Limit in my life. All the meat was Utilized What me and my family didnt eat was Donated to a Poor Family down the road that had 5 boys to raise. The Dad of those boys turned out to be a heck of a Deer hunter after I Brought them the first one, So it goes give a man a deer feed him a few times teach him to Hunt feed him for Life!


Spoken like a Christian...you can feed a man a fish or you can teach a man to fish for a life time.

My first buck was a doe.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> My first buck was a doe.










:roflmao: Surely your first deer was a doe!


----------



## On a call

Yeah...I knew someone would catch it good job Matt...I wrote it then said...awe, I will leave it that way.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I couldnt get the reply to work so I posted the story on this blog:

http://http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/destructive_mechanic/193-first-buck-wouldnt-post-thread.html

2nd Buck, Shot out of Carport


----------



## Mattuk

Nice looking bucks D_M, I'll have a read later on. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## youngdon

From the carport ? LOL Where was the first one from. Don't tell me the kitchen window.. that is Skips shot.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

lol...no, first ones story is in the link to the blog


----------



## destructive_mechanic

kelseystill said:


> wow guys ! well done...


Hey kelseystill, welcome to the forum.







There are a bunch of great people on here!


----------

